

China's New Rules Ask Tech Firms to Hand Over Source Code - jaoued
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/telecom/security/chinas-new-rules-ask-tech-firms-to-hand-over-source-code

======
noonespecial
_The rules only apply to companies selling computer products to Chinese banks_

That's a hell of an aside... almost enough so that it might belong in the
title.

~~~
Mithaldu
That depends on how strictly it is applied. Imagine a bank decided to buy
iphones for all employees. Or what about all the little electronic devices
already in place in a bank building. Locks, fire protection, power control,
security circuits, cameras, routers, office computers + accessories, etc. etc.
etc.

Banks need a LOT of technology.

Also consider the consequences of government employees having backdoors into
every single part of the banking system, PLUS the public at large (including
many techy people) having knowledge that such backdoors exist.

------
_mgr
Microsoft already does this under it's Government Security Program. The
backdoor stuff is up for debate though as obviously no one knows ;)

